

Pope says condoms are okay in special cases - Kliment
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11804398

======
getonit
So, they're going to stop telling Africans that condoms _cause_ AIDS now, are
they? I wonder if they'll mention how many have died by listening to their
previous advice?

------
konad
Such as ejaculating sperm up a lady ?

no, oh

